# am i alone in feeling SO ill this time of the month



## HEIDIELLEN (May 31, 2001)

Hi, i have always had trouble in this department , but now it is just worse. i feel so ill for about 10 days , i wake up and my tummy ache's , back aches and i feel like jelly all over . this goes on untill i come on , then within 2 days i am back to normal. I feel like a time bomb just waiting to go off. i seem to be going about every 40 days but befor i had my children i never had any at all ( i needed pills to help me get pregnant ). I would be glad of any advice . thanks HEidi


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

Before my hysterectomy, to be honest I only had about 5 good days of month, starting with the day I got my period. Then as soon as it was over, the whole cycle started again. Wish I had an answer for you, because I know what your saying. Unfortunately for my case, seems like the complete hysterectomy solved a good portion of my problems. I'm only about 3 months post-op and so far so good.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Don't know what to say HEIDIELLEN, except I hope you feel better, and are able to get some help.







Speedy recovery to you BrendaGayle







Jeanne


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

This getting old stuff really stinks. It's bad enough now that I have to have horrible pains when I'm ovulating. Now, I get a terrible headache and/or cramps during my period and usually some diarrhea to add to the misery. Then I get terrible cramps in my hip joints from sleeping funny because I worry about leaking... Oh the joys of womanhood!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Don't feel bad guys, it's not just an "old age" thing - It's a woman thing. I get sick too, basically feel like I have a really bad flu, and it aggrevates my fibro, CFS, and my low blood pressure. Most months I have a fainting spell every single day I'm menstruating. It's part of being a woman, whatever age you're at.







I don't have any advice either, just thought I'd chime in and say "You're not alone!"


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

((HUGS)) I get pretty bad periods too







Not as bad as some, though...i guess I can be grateful for that. I get horrible cramps, worsened IBS-D, and menstrual migraines. My stuff usually is no more than a week though.One option you may be able to talk to your dr about is taking continuous birth control pills so you don't get periods. That means no placebos...just start a new pack of pills...take an active pill every day. I do this, and I LOVE not having periods. I do often stop to have a period every 3-4 months, but my dr. said I could go a year if I wanted. Some people's drs recommend having a period every 3 months when doing this.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Oh, I can totally relate to this! I have been keeping track of my IBS symptoms for the past three month to see if my IBS flares up around my period. I started feeling cramps from my iBS about 2 days ago. Couldn't figure out what I may have eaten to cause a flare up. Then it dawns on me that my period is close. This morning I started it, and you bet I have AWFUL IBS cramping, along with just period cramping. Damn!! I had to take 2 Bentyl's a bit ago. I guess I have my proof now that I do get a flare up right before my monthly cycle. Yes indeed...the joys of being a woman rolleyes: Debra


----------



## HEIDIELLEN (May 31, 2001)

Thanks all it's good to know i am not alone in feeling rough . I tell you next time round i am coming back as a MAN







. I have just been to see my gp and she was telling me about this injection to stop me having a period , i might just look into it . Well i hope you all are feeling better . Heidi


----------



## paula33 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi I suffer with endometriosis which has bad effects on my IBS I have bad bouts of D when my period is due I have tried the minni pill, the injection and now the DR has put me on combined pill to see if this will work but it causes C all I want is something to stop me getting pregnant for the timebeing that will also help with my periods does that sound too much to ask???


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

how can you tell if it's ibs or endo? 3 years ago, i had to keep going to the er for sharp pains, bad back aches and aching all over my stomach area including my bladder area. head of the er diag. me with endo. went to the gyn to confirm and told me there's no way i have endo. while doing a pap test, he told me that if i had endo, i'd be screaming right now. sent me to a gi. diag. me with ibs. i do get spasms (very rarely) but this past month i had bloating, gas pain, and it all went away today when i got my period. the pain seemed to start 16 dyas prior to my start of my period. what do you guys think? i just hope this was a fluke and doesn't become a regular thing.....


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I have a ROTTEN time nowadays. In fact, I am now afraid to schedule anything for next weekend, because I should be feeling rotten then. (It's the Dog Show, though, so I will try to take Tylenol and then tough it out.) I have terrible cramping - worse than ever, I am guessing like labor pains - and the bleeding "doesn't seem to stop" anymore. It's apparently from my adenomyosis, and I suppose I should discuss BCPs with the doctor (but don't think I feel like introducing more hormones to my body at this point). Bleeaahhh, at least, though, most of the gyno. pain is gone from the rest of the month now - not the case a year or two ago.Good luck to all of us. We will survive!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

HipJan, when I first started my periods and was cramping, I took Tylenol at my mother's suggestion, for the first several months. I might as well have swallowed M&Ms. NSAIDs like Advil and Aleve work MUCH better... they actually inhibit prostaglandin production, which reduces cramps. Taking some for a day or two before your period can help too. And of course they are painkillers. Plus, I know what the Tylenol commercials say, but every dr I've ever seen for any kind of muscular pain has told me ibuprofen is better to take for that....it's better at relaxing the muscle.My GI dr didn't think the few days a month of taking max doses of prescription-strength ibuprofen or naproxen sodium was a real concern for my gut. More regular use would be. And I'll take a little extra tummy irritation over agonizing menstrual cramps any day!! (The cramps are still bad with the meds, but nowhere near the hell they are without them!)


----------

